# Retiring PSD



## canasask (Nov 24, 2012)

Looking for Some insight from handlers or trainers in regards to retiring my PSD. He is five years old and unfortunately has LumboSaccral disease, which does not allow him to run very well. He is not in pain or discomfort, so I am looking to get him into a new home, as I am taking on another PSD. My question is when you rehome what forms do you use, ie contract, relinquishment, bill of sale and do you feel these will cover yourselves from future liability? Any input or info is greatly appreciated.

Cheers
Chad


----------

